# new and lots of questions



## CLARETTC (Aug 24, 2004)

We have just recieved all the info for egg sharing and i am hoping for an appointment soon. Can anyone tell me how much it cost them in total, as a doner. I am a bit confused as i have a form to take to gp about paying for drugs, at care it says the fee is £500 does this not include the drugs?? Has anyone been through a cycle at care and can tell me roughly how much it is?? We are on the nhs list but dont want to wait 3 yrs thanks in advance xxx


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi there i a just starting out aswell 1st appoint 17th feb i was told y the it was £500 inc drugs although if your gp will prescribe them it brings the cost down if you want when i have been on 17th i will let you know for def ok 
Kerry xx


----------



## CLARETTC (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanks kerry i hope your appointment goes well, let me know how you get on  xx clare


----------



## soz (Jan 28, 2005)

hi,

we are hoping to start an egg share scheme soon too. We have just been for all our blood tests and where we are doing it it costs £1000 plus extra for ICSI and drugs that we might need after the embies go back in (those these are fairly inexpensive we were told). For us it looks like it will cost around £1500. We re just keeping our fingers crossed all the tests are ok so we can go ahead with it.

Good luck!

Soz


----------



## sheboo (Nov 21, 2003)

Hi

We have icsi at CARE nottingham.  They do a package which includes £250 for all your preliminary tests (bloods etc etc) and £250 for all your drugs ( which is bloody good)  WE got our GP to prescribe our drugs for us.  Care simply write your prescription as normal and you then take it to your GP to have it transferred to an NHS prescription.  We obviously only paid the £ 250 for tests and then the £850 for icsi on top of that.

Our treatment costs:

£250 tests
£850 icsi
£000 ivf ( recipient pays )

We also had a general anesthetic for medical reasons which was about £200.

I am due to start downregging next week on another egg share cycle.  Which CARE are you at??

IM me if you want to chat??


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi ya,

I'm on my second egg sharing cycle (as a donor) at CARE Northampton.
We payed £500 for the tests and drugs, We were told it might be cheaper if we get our GP to transfer our prescription to an NHS one. It worked out about the same the only thing is if your drugs need to be upped for whatever resson through your cycle you would have to pay for more, where as if you go for the CARE package and your drug need to be upped CARE will give them to you (however much you need).

Good luck.
Love
Kia.x


----------



## CLARETTC (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi ladies thanks for the replies. We will be going to care in manchester. Going to gp next week for her to refer us. I guess it will be may/june before we will get started. Are you concerned about the anonimity changing?? Personally it doesnt bother me, its a few eggs i will be giving away and hopefully it will help somebody else at the same time. Just a thought but do they tell you if the recipient is successful or not??


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi there according to what i have been told you dont find anything out at all about the recipient even if it dont work for them thats where my appointment is also at care in  manchester so if you like we can keep in touch  
      Kerry xxxxx


----------



## sheboo (Nov 21, 2003)

Hi

In theory you are not told whether or not your recipient is successful.  When we saw our egg share coordinator we said we were happy with this and i didn't really want to know anyway.  We got a   from our first icsi cycle and were so happy.  sadly we lost our angel at 6 wks and it was the most devastating time of our lives!  We started to get ourselves together and i developed quite a good coping strategy really by thinking well maybe our recipient lady is pregnant and something good has happened form our cycle.  It just helped me cope better!!!  

Some months later, just after Xmas i get a call from CARE asking me to go for an HIV test.  I was very confused and was told that my recipient had not used my eggs and they had been in quarantine for over 6 months!!!!  The HFEA rules specify that in this case the donor is required to have a repeated HIV and hep B and C tests done!  

This is all well and good but now i knew that at least one of my eggs was good and that shed not got pregnant.  For someone who's lost a little one they will understand that its hard to cope with knowing that those eggs were good and your babies dead!

I don't wanna scare anyone but i was very shocked and it hurt me when i found out and id hate anyone else to be in that situation without being pre warned that its a possibility.  I was told that my whole cycle was a very rare one as it took 4 month in total,. 3 months d/r as my recipient wasn't responding.  then she didn't use the eggs !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry I'm ranting but it upsets me.

Anyway i said my piece, good luck 

Shaz x


----------



## CLARETTC (Aug 24, 2004)

hi sheboo, I am so sorry to hear about your mc, you must feel devastated, i know myself the pain you feel after loosing 4 babies. 
Just out of interest did they tell you why she didnt use you eggs? I dont understand why you had to repeat the hiv test as surely if it was 6 months later, logic suggests even if you were infected you may not have been six months ago ifyswim. Also if they have frozen them why didnt they get you to do one before as it seems very unfair to come back to you so long after when as you said you were thinking maybe she might be pg and that was reasurring for you??  xx clare


----------



## sheboo (Nov 21, 2003)

Hi Clare

I agree it all seems a little odd but thats HFEA rules.  HIV can stay dormant in its host so thats why they test.  At the end of the day i assume that it can develop in my eggs too after the 6mnth period.  I have tried to just get on now and am due to start d/r on cd 1 which should be the 19th Feb so looking forward to that.  The other thing that bothered me was that i was d/r last time for about 3.5 months.  they told me that i couldn't freeze the eggs and would have to wait for the recipient to be ready or drop out of the scheme.  I was on the drugs forever and they end up frozen anyway.

Like i say people really so need to be aware of evetrything before they go into egg share.

I might add that despite these issues we are doing egg share again for this cycle!

Sharon x


----------

